# Auckland set to become more international as foreigners flock to the city



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A metropolitan lifestyle, good schools and a green environment are just some of the factors that are attracting an increasing number of foreigners to live and work in Auckland, New Zealand. In fact the city is becoming so popular, especially with Asians, that by 2021 non European will make up nearly half of the population, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Auckland set to become more international as foreigners flock to the city...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

